# Registration/alignment issue with Epson SureColor T3270



## KDKshop (Jan 1, 2011)

We have a* Epson SureColor T3270 *and when we print film for a multiple color job the film gets like skewed or seems to be stretched and doesn't line up. 
I print each color film, it cuts it and prints the next one. 
Any ideas to prevent this?


----------



## cbjamel (Jan 19, 2012)

what rip. accurip has probelms doing that. cadlink filmmaker doesn't have as much for me. print all films then have it cut, way faster.
I have.minimal issue if I print all 1 job same way. all horizontal or all vertical.
Maybe just me. I use denco midnight film. 
Shane

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

Put a thin line from top of design to the bottom that prints on all colors on the side of the film. It has solved the problem for me.


----------



## KDKshop (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes we have done that, and hasn't solved the issue.



DonR said:


> Put a thin line from top of design to the bottom that prints on all colors on the side of the film. It has solved the problem for me.


----------



## KDKshop (Jan 1, 2011)

We do use Accurip.
How do you print all the films in one job? Or do I need to make them into one document so it doesn't cut them?




cbjamel said:


> what rip. accurip has probelms doing that. cadlink filmmaker doesn't have as much for me. print all films then have it cut, way faster.
> I have.minimal issue if I print all 1 job same way. all horizontal or all vertical.
> Maybe just me. I use denco midnight film.
> Shane
> ...


----------

